# Job offer in dubai



## JLV (May 12, 2016)

Dear Friends Expat. 
I am an Australian, and I have been offered a job in UAE by a company named *PRISM ENGINEERING CONSULTANTS OIL & GAS LLC* TEL: +971553218290 FOR ENQUIRIES: +971553218290, but in the letter they sent me with all the benefits and salaries they asked me to contact a travel agency named: *Al Mulla Travels & Tourism *P.O.Box 7482, Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Tel: +971 553 102958 to arrange about my working visa and travel affairs, I am a bit confuse because I am working in Riyadh for a Railway company and I don't want to resign to this job that I have now and get involve in something no legal.
There is anyone who could help me in verify the authenticity of both companies please. 

I will very much appreciated your assistance.

Regards,

John


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds like a scam to me. You sure you're Australian?


----------



## JLV (May 12, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> Sounds like a scam to me. You sure you're Australian?


Yes, mate! why??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Looks like an advanced fee scam.
They will be offering you a job (without an interview!) but you will need to send some money to a travel agent for "visa processing fees" - they would offer to refund these fees once you arrive in the country.
The three phone numbers in your post are all UAE mobile numbers - so could belong to anyone!!
Firstly it is illegal to charge candidates any fees to secure a job and in these types of scams - once you have paid the fees, they would stop communicating with you.
Few oil and gas companies are actually hiring right now in Abu Dhabi - most are having a job freeze, due to oil prices.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JLV (May 12, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Looks like an advanced fee scam.
> They will be offering you a job (without an interview!) but you will need to send some money to a travel agent for "visa processing fees" - they would offer to refund these fees once you arrive in the country.
> The three phone numbers in your post are all UAE mobile numbers - so could belong to anyone!!
> ...


Thanks Steve
Yes, I was surprised that they didn't gave me an interview, so I started a research about this company and the travel agency and I found the travel agency has a dodgy web page and is not in the Travel Agents directory of UAE, well thanks anyway for your help, so any other expat be aware of this kind of scams.
John


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soniadubai said:


> Good topic need good sites about jobs in dubai clasified types.


We dont allow advertising on the forum, but I'm sure there are job sites on the internet 

Jo xxx


----------

